# wie sollte ich skillen?



## L0$3R (22. März 2009)

Hi Leute

ich spiele in RoM nen Magier und das schon seit der closed Beta nur kann ich mich nich entscheiden wie ich den jetz skillen soll ob ich eher Feuer oder Blitz mach. Ich hoff einer von euch kann mir da ein paar Tipps geben und viell. auch so ein bisschen die Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Skillungen erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja 2. Klasse is Priester denke aber nich dass das wichtig is ^^

mfg L0$3R


----------



## Azanaryn123 (25. April 2009)

Habe mir mal die Zeit genommen einen Guide zu entwerfen der euch die Skillung eines Magiers bei Runes of Magic erleichtern soll. Sind aber wie gesagt nur Anregungen!



MFG: Azanaryn123


[attachment=7395:_Guide__...__Magier.pdf]


----------



## L0$3R (26. April 2009)

vielen dank für deine Antwort =)


----------



## Caldoras (22. Mai 2009)

L0$3R schrieb:


> vielen dank für deine Antwort =)



Muss man auf 2 klassen gehn? Oder kann man den Mage z.b. auch solo spielen. Sprich Mage/mage "kombi" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (22. Mai 2009)

Hmmm, welchen Sinn sollte eine Doppel-Magier-Skillung - sofern sie überhaupt möglich wäre - haben? 

Deine Zauber wären nicht stärker als die von normalen Magier/X und dir würden die Eliteskills vollständig fehlen, denn diese gibt es nur mit einer anderen sekundären Klasse - es sei denn ich liege da vollkommen falsch und man kann wirklich 2 gleiche Klassen wählen... wobei ich dazu bisher nichts finden konnte...

Ansonsten, schon in anderen Threads geschrieben, der einfache Weg führt über Feuer, direkter hoher Schaden mit relativ längerer Zauberzeit.
Der etwas anspruchsvollere und für mich jedenfalls interessantere Weg führt über Wind, der Schaden ist relativ geringer, aber kommt dafür etwas schneller durch leicht verkürzte Zauberzeiten, zudem muss man schauen welche Skills aufeinander aufbauen und diese der Reihenfolge nach aktivieren.

Na ja, habe beide Arten inzwischen und ziehe die gleichermaßen langsam und gemütlich rauf, sofern man den elektrischen Bolzen ein wenig mitzieht kann man mit dem Windmagier auch kleinere Gegnergruppen anbraten, los flitzen und diese am DoT sterben lassen - eventuell ist da am Ende noch ein ungeskillter Phoenix fällig, aber viel bleibt da nicht übrig und dafür muss man den Bolzen nicht einmal voll durch skillen...


----------



## Shakrax (18. April 2010)

man kann keine Klasse 2 mal wählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vechta (17. Mai 2010)

Der beste magier ist der der wichtige skills, auf max hat ^^, hier ist des net wie in wow wo man sich auf eins konzertrieren muss, als magier werden Wind und Feuerwissen auf max geskillt.

Schau dir einpaar guides im magier forum an, den guide von artemorra würde ich dir ans herz legen

Ach ja und nein, man kann keine reine Magier kombo haben, jede kmbo hat nun mal ihre tücken xD


----------



## cYbear (18. Mai 2010)

L0$3R schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> ich spiele in RoM nen Magier und das schon seit der closed Beta nur kann ich mich nich entscheiden wie ich den jetz skillen soll ob ich eher Feuer oder Blitz mach. Ich hoff einer von euch kann mir da ein paar Tipps geben und viell. auch so ein bisschen die Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Skillungen erklären
> 
> ...



Hi,

1. für's *Hochleveln *bis Wilde Lande reicht Feuer-Magie völlig aus... Flammenstoß-Feuerball-Blitzschlag-Flammenstoß-Fla... mehr brauchts nicht... also Feuerwissen und diese Skills maxxen...
2. Ab Wilde Lande kommst du um's Pimpen nicht mehr herum, also heissts Stats und Geld *Farmen*, und da sind die AOE's des Magiers wichtig - besonders auch dann für die höheren Inis. Die Stärksten AOEs sind Gewitter, Entladung (Windwissen maxxen) und Fegefeuer.
3. Mit dem Pimpen werden die höheren Inis für dich interessant. Die Hauptaufgabe der Magier sind die Mobs mit AOEs zu legen.

Ich denke mit diesem "Werdegang" ist es logisch, dass jeder Magier mal mit Feuermagie anfängt und früher oder später Windmagie zusätzlich hochzieht.

Achja, die 2t-Klasse spielt eine wichtige Rolle wegen den Elite-Skills! Schon allein wegen dem 25/25-Eliteskill Ausbruch macht am Anfang Feuermagie mehr Sinn!

mfg, cYbear

(Magier/Druide - 57/56)


----------



## KaylX (27. Mai 2010)

bei mir is es so, dass ich alle elemente irgendwie skill^^


die wichtigsten skills sind für mich: flammenstoß/feuerball/blitzschlag/meteorschauer/elektrischer bolzen/entladung/gewitter/fegefeuer/stille/statische aufladung/feuer- und windwissen 	ok es klingt zwar etwas viel.....^^


und meine ideale rotation is: statische aufladung(bei starken mobs)/flammenstoß/(wenn möglich noch mal flammenstoß)/feuerball/blitzschlag/meteorschauer/(meistens nach metoerschauer sind die down, aba wenn ich den 2. flammenstoß net machen kann)elektrischer bolzen

und bei vielen mobs: gewitter/entladung/fegefeuer(bis alle down sind oda ich keine mana mehr habe^^)

und mein 35iger elite skill is au voll geil --> http://romdata.buffed.de/?s=492631 <--



gruß KaylX


----------



## omnolim (29. Mai 2010)

ich skille auch feuer und wind als mix aus daamge und cc Fähigkeiten un habe noch licht e-fähigkeiten da ich ein mage /ritter bin


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xantius (12. August 2010)

gibt es schon neue Skillung nach dem Patch von gestern für Lvl 60 ?

oder gelten da immer noch die Tip´s von Lvl 50

ich glaube da ist mit dem Mana Verbrauch einiges anders oder nicht ?


----------



## Esperli (13. August 2010)

Skill doch einfach so wie du es für sinnvoll erachtest, warum willst du dein Recht selbst zu entscheiden so einfach abtreten und dir sagen lassen was du mit deinem Char machen sollst?


----------

